

Why I moved my Quora answers to the (open) Web - keithwinstein
http://www.quora.com/Keith-Winstein/Posts/Why-I-moved-my-good-answers-to-the-open-Web

======
geofft
One of the things I rather like about StackOverflow is that any content
submitted to the site is under CC-BY-SA, the same license as Wikipedia etc.
Quora building a platform for knowledge-sharing and then locking down the
content is questionably good for Quora, and not good for anyone else.

